# Acer aspire 5315 overheating



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

My acer aspire has been starting to turn itself off!

The reported tempreture according to CPUID and Core temp Fluctates between 76/95 C.This is after I have removed the memmory pannel at the back, cleaned the fan/vents/cooling grill & Removed and re-inserted the the RAM.

Before I cleaned it out it would only run for about 30mins before the temp monitors got to 100 C and it shut itself down.

Am I right in thinking that these tempretures are a bit on the high side ?

On Core temp it states a Tj.Max:100 C, Is that the temp that the CPU shuts the PC down at? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

My temp is still as above the 80 C reported by fan speen has a flame next to it!
Should I re-seat the CPU? Update the BIOS? any sugestions?


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

I dont like flames!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

HI is this a laptop as you say it has a Thermaltake Toughpower Modular 750w PSU


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi thanks
Its an Acer aspire 5315

Celron 550 550
(2.0ghz 533Mhz fsb,1mb L2 cache)
Up to 2 mb mobile intel Graphics media 
1 ghz DR2 RAM 
80 gb HDD
DVD super Multi DL
802.11 b/g WLAN

The spec below the line is my desktop PC


----------



## Magic Monkey (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah your CPU won't last long at those temperatures. I'm sure you have, but have you checked to make sure the fan is running when you switch the laptop on?


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

The fan speeds up and slows down as the temp varies between 75 C to about 90 C !

I make shure the its on a flat surface and is well ventilated. 

Its a lot better than it was Before I cleaned it out! it would only run for about 30mins before that! the temp monitors got to 100 C and it shut itself down.

I ran memtest overnight last night on it ,no errors!


----------



## Magic Monkey (Aug 10, 2009)

Firstly you'll need to make sure Acers ePower Managerment is running and is the latest version available for you laptop.

You may also want to consider updating your BIOS to the latest version. From what I've been reading it could be a fan control problem and should have been fixed in the most recent updates of the BIOS available from Acer's support website.

Be careful updating your BIOS though as it could turn your laptop into a brick if it shuts down mid update. So make sure the laptop isn't already hot before giving the update a go.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks ill have a look it soon


----------



## l.knox (Mar 10, 2010)

Acer will not do any thing about it overheating they say it will cost $200 to fix it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you cleaned out the airvents and fan with a can of compressed air,as magic monkey has mentioned there may be a bios update to increase the fans running time,you could apply a fresh coat of thermal paste to the cpu that would involve opening the machine so watch out for a warranty issue if your still covered then you may not want to


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi I have cleaned & blown out the cooling vents and fan but still as yet not had time to reserch the BIOS upgrade. It has also now started to give off beep codes after its warmed up ! Beeps every 15 seconds:4-dontkno


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi can you post the sequence of the beeps


----------



## autechre (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi people ! First post, just had to register to get my 5315 story out there. Had one given to me, about a year or so old. Was shutting down when I did anything CPU intensive - games, encoding movies etc.Was perplexed as had Windows 7 on it, and should have shipped with Vista. Got XP drivers for 5315 and installed XP Pro. Still same problem. Downloaded CPUCool to monitor the temperatures. CPU was at best around 75 dC, and when using games etc went up to 100dC and shut down. I then updated the bios to the latest version I could find (1.43 ???) and still the same problem, despite forums advising this. I then decided to open the back panel off the laptop, saw very little dust etc, very thin layer inside the fan/ on fan blades. Cleaned it up and tried again, still the same result. Then I opened it up again and unscrewed the fan unit this time (3 screws). When I picked it up (being very careful) I looked where the fan exhaust was, and there was a half inch thick wall of dust there, COMPLETELY blocking the fan. I peeled it off and dusted it clean. Tried again and now CPU temp is now comfortably between 45-55, even when using games etc. Online flash games that used to slow down horribly after playing for 5 mins, now work flawlessly (yay for the kids !), and all dvd's that I have encoded have had no problems. This probably sounds silly to anybody without this model of ACER, but I HIGHLY RECOMMEND that you try taking off the fan and check the exhaust, as it seems that the systems architechture prohibits the fan from functioning properly and causes dust build up. I only registered to post my story, as nobody seems to be aware of this design flaw. Hope this helps people !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi thanks for the input but it may have been in vain as the op has not posted back for some time


----------



## janfokkelman (May 17, 2011)

@autechre:
I just registered to say thanks to you. I have had EXACTLY the same problem. Took the fan out and yes, a big barrier of dust/lint. Took it away and proc is now 45-55.
Beautiful, thank you for posting.
Jan


----------

